# DIY harness pattern for biking?



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have used a horse halter, it fit on my Giant Schnauzer pretty well!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Grrrrrrrr......... I set up a kind of pattern, havnt sewn it yet, but started to cut it out. 

But then.... 

I decided to set up the springer bike attachment today and 1.5 hr of wrenching on bolts later, discovered no matter where I put it on the seat post of either of my two bikes, it hits my feet as I pedal. GRRR.... 

There is an attachment you can buy to fix it. $60 USD!!!!! Plus shipping! Plus possibly duties!!! GRR!

So now.... I am really annoyed. I either need to buy a different bike, a different bike attachment, pay god knows what for an adapter, or figure out how to convince someone who welds that making me an adapter is "an essential service" during C19.

And now, a few hours of frustration in, I STILL can't take my (very bored) dog for a bike ride.

GRR....


----------

